# Favourite Car(s) - Post a Picture



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Apologies if this has been done hundreds of times before, but what's your favourite car(s) of all time?

Mine is the current new shape *MK6 Volkswagen Golf* (particularly the 'GTD')- I just can't get enough of them, very good-looking cars & so so smart! :thumb: :driver:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Where's your picture?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

i will have one one day :thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Got the above,,,,wins hands down over the newer stuff!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> Where's your picture?


Included in my initial post, two pics of the Golf 'GTD'.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

gm8 said:


> i will have one one day :thumb:


Now that is a stunning example , E30 M3 for me though:thumb:


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Your favourite car of all time is a diesel powered Golf?

Here's one of mine...










Dodge Viper GTS


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

hmmm a golf ?.... no thanks

1970 Dodge Challenger


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

One of mine...


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is mine;










It's a MkI Toyota Celica with a Lexus V8 and independant rear suspension. All designed and built by a guy in New Zealand.

It is bang on my taste and just about perfect in my eyes.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

355 in black /TDF/California Azzuro Spider preferably...









--> looks like mighty poor respray on the grill!



















probably CA for me though!

anything but in red.

it is not all about performance :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Picking just one is impossible, for me at least. But there are some likely suspects come my lottery cheque, as seen on similar threads before....










^^ It may not be that quick, it may not brake particularly well, or steer that accurately, as is the way with old Yank muscle cars apparently, but just look at it. That is the Dog's Danglies, the Mutt's Nuts and the Duck's Guts all in one vehicle. And the noise... :argie:

But, other favourites are available, so it's time for some classic Swedish hardcore porn...










Still love everything about the 900 Turbo to this day.

Vans, let's talk vans and an all time classic that lasted years in production and could be found in all sorts of body shapes and styles, performing all sorts of tasks. Nein! Nicht der common as muck Volkswagen much leibed auf der surfy bums unt drugged up Australian hippies . Nein! I like something far more basic and functional than that 










Awesome!

Staying with Citroen for a mo and some Oh la la...










The Traction Avant, wonderful old things. Talking of which, how come Johnny Foreigner can name their cars in the most boring way to them, but it sounds so attractive to us? Traction Avant? That'll be front drive then. Quattroporte? Four doors. Such a let down :lol:

Enough of the classy stuff, back to the States for some brashness and the 
'55 Chevy... Hell yeah!










Most people seem to like the '57 but I prefer the blunter looks of the '55. Far less girlie. A '57 in Two Lane Blacktop? Never would've been allowed.

Favourite modern car?

Already mentioned above










That is an older model but they are all just so damn good looking and well proportioned, despite their size.

Finally...










But of course! Function before form, much cleverness and how I prefer a car to be - Good to drive, spacious and airy, and able to see out of the thing. The last being something makers certainly seem to forget these days.

If I won the lottery I'd probably buy a Disco, as I do like them, but it wouldn't excite me much, or get me staring at it just sat in the garage like some of the above.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

MM like the mustang


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Multipla Mick is winning so far with some fine choices----------except for one!:thumb:

You know what that is:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Only joking mate.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> MM like the mustang


Well it was a good effort, but you only scored 1/6 for style and taste appraisal. Must try harder


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

toomanycitroens said:


> Multipla Mick is winning so far with some fine choices----------except for one!:thumb:
> 
> You know what that is:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Only joking mate.


I couldn't possibly comment :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> Well it was a good effort, but you only scored 1/6 for style and taste appraisal. Must try harder


Never mind secret millionaire it secret bloody american with you 

never stop be loving the 355 despite its age and flaws new ferraris do not really hit the mark with me...:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> I couldn't possibly comment :lol:


you wooden trout.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

changed my mind.

It's now a Morgan Superspeed.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> changed my mind.
> 
> It's now a Morgan Superspeed.


How covenant :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

For me, one of these ...

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3772035.htm

although i would want the spyder


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> Never mind secret millionaire it secret bloody american with you
> 
> never stop be loving the 355 despite its age and flaws new ferraris do not really hit the mark with me...:thumb:


Objection! The learned gentleman is on thin ice implying I am a secret American :doublesho :lol: America - Nice scenery, some (note, that is some) great cars, and bikes too, and friendly and polite people. I'll give them that, friendly and polite. Would I want to live there? Oh no no no, never in a million years :lol:

On the same Yankee theme, Grizzle came close with his Challenger, a good shout indeed, but it just served to remind me of this, another favourite that I forgot to include...










Awright! Right on Bro! Outta sight! Whoop! Yip diggedy dang sure as sh1t is a nice looking ottermobile there. Hell yeah!

Fantastic and brutal looking things in the flesh, flipping huge too. Mean as a junkyard dawg in black, not bad in Dooks of Hazard spec either 

Ok bud, I'm off to order my groceries online from Walmart Asda. Have a nice day y'all.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i think i prefer the original camaro tbh...you are a secret american or a wooden trout which do you plead?


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Has to be one of these for me.

Ford RS 200









Lancia Stratos


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> i think i prefer the original camaro tbh...you are a secret american or a wooden trout which do you plead?


Not flipping Guilty you cheeky sod! Even if I do like muscle cars (the original Camaro is another good shout :argie: I'll let you have that) and owned one of them there Harvey Dickinson* motorsickles, I am not a secret American :wall: Heaven forbid :wall: I hate American words and spellings creeping into our language all the time (and I know some were our words originally but we've moved on since then) and... no... I shall leave describing the people as Polite and friendly, which they are, no mistaking that.

Wooden Trout? Never heard that expression before you posted it earlier, so wouldn't know what you are on about old chap. I know a few old trouts, even married one of them... :tumbleweed:

*Copyright, my late Nan :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> Objection! The learned gentleman is on thin ice implying I am a secret American :doublesho :lol: America - Nice scenery, some (note, that is some) great cars, and bikes too, and friendly and polite people. I'll give them that, friendly and polite. Would I want to live there? Oh no no no, never in a million years :lol:
> 
> On the same Yankee theme, Grizzle came close with his Challenger, a good shout indeed, but it just served to remind me of this, another favourite that I forgot to include...
> 
> ...


See the Charger is quite chavy i know i know... but think about it everyone wants a charger.

I'm hoping things go to plan and i will before i'm 40 (so 10 years) get an american muscle car ideally a Challenger or a Plymouth Road Runner










the idle noise of the V8 is just pure sex no arguments about it






Good video comparing old and new V8 i know what i like best


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Did he just call me chavvy?






He bloody did you know...



:tumbleweed:











:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> Did he just call me chavvy?
> 
> He bloody did you know...
> 
> ...


I love you really you auld sod :argie:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> Not flipping Guilty you cheeky sod! Even if I do like muscle cars (the original Camaro is another good shout :argie: I'll let you have that) and owned one of them there Harvey Dickinson* motorsickles, I am not a secret American :wall: Heaven forbid :wall: I hate American words and spellings creeping into our language all the time (and I know some were our words originally but we've moved on since then) and... no... I shall leave describing the people as Polite and friendly, which they are, no mistaking that.
> 
> Wooden Trout? Never heard that expression before you posted it earlier, so wouldn't know what you are on about old chap. I know a few old trouts, even married one of them... :tumbleweed:
> 
> *Copyright, my late Nan :lol:


Well done Grizzle!

a wooden trout: -


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> I love you really you auld sod :argie:


Aww, love you too Grizz :argie:

Less of the auld next time though eh? :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> Aww, love you too Grizz :argie:
> 
> Less of the auld next time though eh? :lol:


do you prefer being the donkey of the forum then?


THE OLD DONKEY THAT IS!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> do you prefer being the donkey of the forum then?
> 
> 
> THE OLD DONKEY THAT IS!


Hoi oi oi, you there, Rumpole chappy, you behave yourself you hear? This is a friendly forum for friendly people, we'll have no trouble here :lol:

Now, I'm off for a spot of nosebag, so back to the scheduled thread


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> Here is mine;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats gorgeous!!!

I love old school Jap stuff :argie::argie:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

With the choice of a derv golf or a pagani zonda r, i'll take the zonda










Oh, and a countach










Mclaren f1










Pontiac gto









And micks eleanor.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

*I am with the American muscle car fans here... pretty much any of them are beautiful & I'd love to own.

But since being a little boy I've always wanted to own a Lambo... not really fussed which one either as they are all nice!*


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> Hoi oi oi, you there, Rumpole chappy, you behave yourself you hear? This is a friendly forum for friendly people, we'll have no trouble here :lol:
> 
> Now, I'm off for a spot of nosebag, so back to the scheduled thread


erm what you on today tamazepam? :devil:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Btw ninja, if you'd driven a 355 you'd appreciate it's not particularly exciting, not sure it's much more exciting than your tractor tbh


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Btw ninja, if you'd driven a 355 you'd appreciate it's not particularly exciting, not sure it's much more exciting than your tractor tbh


well coming from you it clearly is i mean look at all the bhatches you have.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

These aren't that out of my price range, but still i think theyre lovley & would love one again one day.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Z4-M lovely coupe


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Btw ninja, if you'd driven a 355 you'd appreciate it's not particularly exciting, not sure it's much more exciting than your tractor tbh


must. resist. urge. to agree. with RP.

but this is true.

quite bland, nice & qucik but not thrilling.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

jay_bmw said:


> must. resist. urge. to agree. with RP.
> 
> but this is true.
> 
> quite bland, nice & qucik but not thrilling.


Go on, you can't resist, it's inevitable 

I don't get why lots of people's favourite cars are down to earth.

Yer all boring :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Go on, you can't resist, it's inevitable
> 
> I don't get why lots of people's favourite cars are down to earth.
> 
> Yer all boring :lol:


well i know you would have a jet engine in something i would incline to agree it would put you in the nearest hedge which would excite me! must stop thinking of seeing RP's demise :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah there is things like old dodges & lambo's which i cant imagine being THAT good to drive - ok for the nostalgia but not that good to drive in todays standards (imo anyway)


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

jay_bmw said:


> Yeah there is things like old dodges & lambo's which i cant imagine being THAT good to drive - ok for the nostalgia but not that good to drive in todays standards (imo anyway)


i think many people call that character...who said it had to be quick or good to drive :lol: personally my perfect car would be one that is slow full character and generally a bit of laugh. many of the cars mentioned are pretty old tbh in this thread.

it could be an absolute dog in many ways but if it looks pretty IMHO then that is what counts first to me. it all depends what you want...


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah suppose. RP was saying that we were boring in being down to earth in our requirements, i think mine are for it to be a bit 'out there' looking & really good to drive


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> well i know you would have a jet engine in something i would incline to agree it would put you in the nearest hedge which would excite me! must stop thinking of seeing RP's demise :lol:


You like a bit of action in the hedge eh? Dirty boi 

Besides, you're only used to what, 2hp? Surely it'd put you in the hedge first


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> You like a bit of action in the hedge eh? Dirty boi
> 
> Besides, you're only used to what, 2hp? Surely it'd put you in the hedge first


you t***

i think it would be you dear flying first into the kitty litter.

 b'hatch. 2hp no no dear is is about +134 of that (if you go roughly by ovlov specs).


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> you [email protected]
> 
> i think it would be you dear flying first into the kitty litter.
> 
> b'hatch. 2hp no no dear is is about +134 of that (if you go roughly by ovlov specs).


Wooooaahhh, a full 136 horsies, don't hurt yourself little girl


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Wooooaahhh, a full 136 horsies, don't hurt yourself little girl


FU. b'hatch :lol:

get your banging exhaust that was to loud for you back on you pensioner oh and your bloody cable tided undertray.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Go on, you can't resist, it's inevitable
> 
> I don't get why lots of people's favourite cars are down to earth.
> 
> Yer all boring :lol:


To be fair a Zonda is quite boring to me, anyway you couldnt handle the power, whats the betting you've probably never had yer ass on a track


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> FU. b'hatch :lol:
> 
> get your banging exhaust that was to loud for you back on you pensioner oh and your bloody cable tided undertray.


Actually, they refitted with oem nissan clips


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> To be fair a Zonda is quite boring to me, anyway you couldnt handle the power, whats the betting you've probably never had yer ass on a track


Had my m3 on brands hatch, if you want i can dig the pics up again 

Zonda, boring eh? Rather have a broken down derv barge eh?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Had my m3 on brands hatch, if you want i can dig the pics up again
> 
> Zonda, boring eh? Rather have a broken down derv barge eh?


he does not drive a diesel mr RP


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Actually, they refitted with oem nissan clips


still does not get past your exhaust you pensioner.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> he does not drive a diesel mr RP


Vrs is a derv no?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> still does not get past your exhaust you pensioner.


It's rattling now with oem cats until it gets warm :lol: i give up :lol:

Maybe I should go back to the hfcs :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Vrs is a derv no?


nooooo....petrol.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> nooooo....petrol.


Oh well, still crap  :lol::lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> It's rattling now with oem cats until it gets warm :lol: i give up :lol:
> 
> Maybe I should go back to the hfcs :lol:


hahahaha see all this tat you have attached to your datsun sunny has not worked.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Oh well, still crap  :lol::lol:


still wrong though.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> hahahaha see all this tat you have attached to your datsun sunny has not worked.


It doen't prevent me from grounding out on the cat heatshields 

Could try motordyne shockwave but I fear for my ears :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

you dont need those old biddy things


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Included in my initial post, two pics of the Golf 'GTD'.


That's odd, my PC/Network isn't displaying the images you posted from postimage (I only found that out by looking at a quote of your post).


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

johnnyguitar said:


> That's odd, my PC/Network isn't displaying the images you posted from postimage (I only found that out by looking at a quote of your post).


They aren't working for me either.Thought I was going mad.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

these of course, in the real world,



















dreamland ones


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Either of these two...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

*BMW X5 M-Sport* (new shape)


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Far too many to choose from but these are up there.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

oh, i forgot...........


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> *what's your favourite car(s) of all time?*
> 
> Mine is the current new shape MK6 Volkswagen Golf (particularly the 'GTD'





VW Golf-Fan said:


> BMW X5 M-Sport (new shape)












I know eveyone has different tastes but come on, your favourite cars *OF ALL TIME* are a Golf and a X5?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

PugIain said:


> They aren't working for me either.Thought I was going mad.


Are you using Avast Iain? Wondering if Avast is blocking them somehow.


----------

